# Back Bacon.....first attempt!



## thebigman65 (Aug 31, 2019)

This has been in the freezer for a few months.....going to rub it up as soon as it defrosts!  :)


----------



## oddegan (Aug 31, 2019)

Fair warning. Once you start you will be making your own all the time. This is the gateway bacon.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2019)

I'd inject it so it gets cured to the center...  You should inject anything that is over ~2" thick....
mix up...
1.1 grams cure#1 per pound of meat
1.8 % salt per pound of meat
1% sugar per pound of meat
Put the above in 10% weight of soup stock (pork, chicken or vegetable) based on weight of hunk of meat you are curing...
inject it all at 1.5" intervals in all directions along the meat...
Refer for ~6 days in a zip bag..  turn often....
I prefer vegetable stock....  Use NO SALT stock...
This is a loin I did in the last few weeks...  Came out awesome...






	

		
			
		

		
	
....


----------



## thebigman65 (Aug 31, 2019)

oddegan said:


> Fair warning. Once you start you will be making your own all the time. This is the gateway bacon.


Lol....oh I've already made plenty of belly bacon.....but my lovely wife loves back (canadian) bacon so.....off I go!


----------



## thebigman65 (Aug 31, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I'd inject it so it gets cured to the center...  You should inject anything that is over ~2" thick....
> mix up...
> 1.1 grams cure#1 per pound of meat
> 1.8 % salt per pound of meat
> ...


I think it will flatten out a bit once I take it out of the vacuum sealed bag.....I will see....I was going to try Bear's dry cure if it's not to thick....otherwise i will go with a brine cure and inject it.....


----------



## thebigman65 (Sep 12, 2019)

So as of this Sunday it will have been in the cure for 12 days.....its looking pretty good.  For a 2.5" thickness, i think 12 days should be good.  Should I cut the sections in the middle to make sure the have cured.  If so, do I have to do all of them?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2019)

It should be cured enough, after 12 days....


----------



## thebigman65 (Sep 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> It should be cured enough, after 12 days....


Thanks....gonna smoke it Sunday!....I will post pics.


----------



## thebigman65 (Sep 15, 2019)

So today was the day.....pulled the lions from the cure....rinsed them good and ried them good.....let them dry out in the smoker for a couple hours at 130 degrees......boosted temp to 150 and smoked with hickory for about 6 hours....then raised temp to 170 and cooked to IT of about 143....just pulled them and they look great!


----------



## thebigman65 (Sep 15, 2019)

Next step is to wrap them and let them cool in the fridge for a couple days.   Then slices em up!

Thanks to 

 Bearcarver
 for his detailed instructions!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 15, 2019)

They look very good!


----------



## oddegan (Sep 15, 2019)

Looking great! Homemade eggs Benedict.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks Great---Be back to see the pics of the slices!!

Bear


----------



## thebigman65 (Sep 17, 2019)

So here it is all sliced up and packed.  I got 12 bags of 10 slices each.....and it tastes great!  Really happy with this!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks Great, Big!!
Now you're fixed up for a little while!!
Nice Job!!
Like.


----------



## thebigman65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Big!!
> Now you're fixed up for a little while!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.


Thanks a lot buddy....your walkthrough was a great help!


----------



## wazzuqer (Oct 5, 2019)

Looks good , I got a belly soaking now, was wondering when I coat it in pepper? Before I put in fridge for pelical to form or after it sits in fridge overnite. and goes into smoker? Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2019)

Coat with pepper prior to the pellicle formation...


----------



## wazzuqer (Oct 5, 2019)

Great thanks Dave, my memory is not what it used to be!


----------



## Aekitas (Dec 5, 2019)

thebigman65 said:


> So as of this Sunday it will have been in the cure for 12 days.....its looking pretty good.  For a 2.5" thickness, i think 12 days should be good.  Should I cut the sections in the middle to make sure the have cured.  If so, do I have to do all of them?


Hi! what type of cure did you use? Dry or brine + inject?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2019)

thebigman65 said:


> So as of this Sunday it will have been in the cure for 12 days.....its looking pretty good.  For a 2.5" thickness, i think 12 days should be good. * Should I cut the sections in the middle to make sure the have cured.  If so, do I have to do all of them?*




Apparently you already got by that point.
However, When I do the checking, after curing, I pick out the Thickest piece, and make my cut in the Thickest part of that thickest piece. Then I take a slice there & fry it to check for salt taste. And while I have it open, I look to see if it's pink all the way to center where I cut it.
If it got all the way to center on that thickest place, the rest should be Fine.

Bear.


----------

